# US Expat Tax Prep Recommendations?



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I'm a bit overwhelmed with trying to file my US taxes for 2013. I usually file my taxes using Turbo Tax but last year, I received two foreign pension distributions which are making the tax prep process a nightmare. 

I bought the 2013 Turbo Tax package expecting to be able to handle my pension distributions using Turbo Tax but Turbo Tax just doesn't handle foreign pensions well. 

Since I'm comfortable with the rest of my tax prep (other then the pensions piece) I'm looking for a no frills tax accountant or enrolled agent who can assist me with the foreign pensions piece. Alternatively, I'm OK with paying for federal return tax filing if the cost is reasonable. 

If anyone has any recommendations for a tax accountant/tax prep company I'd appreciate it. Not sure what the forum rules are for recommendations, if recommendations via a forum post are a problem, please feel free to send me a private message. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If there are any US expat organizations close at hand, you may want to check with them. It is not unheard of for US expat groups to organize a VITA (Volunteers in Tax Assistance) program. 

Or, you can take a look at the IRS page on the subject: The Taxation of Foreign Pension and Annuity Distributions and make a good faith stab at it. It usually depends on the nature of the foreign pensions - whether they are government or private pensions and any tax or social security treaties between the US and your country of residence.

But normally, if you make a good faith attempt to report your pensions by the rules (or at least the rules as you understand them) the IRS will give you benefit of the doubt if they wind up auditing your return. Plus, the chances of audit on any single issue or item are generally pretty small.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> If there are any US expat organizations close at hand, you may want to check with them. It is not unheard of for US expat groups to organize a VITA (Volunteers in Tax Assistance) program.
> 
> Or, you can take a look at the IRS page on the subject: The Taxation of Foreign Pension and Annuity Distributions and make a good faith stab at it. It usually depends on the nature of the foreign pensions - whether they are government or private pensions and any tax or social security treaties between the US and your country of residence.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev, I feel so much better after your response! I was really stressed and feeling overwhelmed earlier today. I’ve had an irrational fear that despite my best attempts the IRS would end up fining me thousands of dollars over a negligible taxable amount (although I don't think I owe the IRS anything) because I overlooked some step in the very opaque guidelines from the agency. 

Re: good faith attempt - that is a good point! I'll give myself the weekend to work through my taxes using Turbo Tax (since I've already paid for it), Tax Act, my interpretation of the various publications. If I feel comfortable with the final product I'll file, otherwise I’ll file for an extension and work with an accountant.


----------

